# nsw state sponsorship invitation



## Ranga2008 (Jun 10, 2015)

Hi, has anyone recived an invitation for 190 visa this week?. I recived yesterday and wasn't expecting it at all.


----------



## ishugarg (Apr 13, 2015)

Finally, today i have received approval email plus VISA 190 invite too.
I have applied and deposited fee of nearly 5000+$ for immigration..


----------



## Ranga2008 (Jun 10, 2015)

Just wondering how long nsw took for processing your application?


----------



## Ranga2008 (Jun 10, 2015)

Congratulations too...


----------



## zector (Oct 19, 2014)

Congrats bro!
Looks like NSW has also sped up its process. You're the second one I've seen that has got NSW approval for only 8 days! 



ishugarg said:


> Finally, today i have received approval email plus VISA 190 invite too.
> I have applied and deposited fee of nearly 5000+$ for immigration..


----------



## bhupinder sekhon (Jun 18, 2015)

*hi ranga*

well i submitted my EOI on 06-06-2015 received invitation on 11-06-2015. applied for state sponsorshior on 22-06-2015 invitation received 0n 24-06-2015 to fill the visa application. now compiling all the documents and filling up the form 80 . 



Ranga2008 said:


> Hi, has anyone recived an invitation for 190 visa this week?. I recived yesterday and wasn't expecting it at all.


----------



## Jovirush (Jun 26, 2015)

bhupinder sekhon said:


> well i submitted my EOI on 06-06-2015 received invitation on 11-06-2015. applied for state sponsorshior on 22-06-2015 invitation received 0n 24-06-2015 to fill the visa application. now compiling all the documents and filling up the form 80 .



Great to hear about your situation. Just need a bit information if you can. Which occupation did you apply? Did you apply for NSW sponsorship. You applied on 65 points? I have applied for NSW (capital city) only on 25 June 2015 with 70 points. My visa is expiring on 3 August. Do you see my chances of getting an invite?
Please reply.


----------



## bhupinder sekhon (Jun 18, 2015)

*hi jovirush*

my occupation is other spatial scientist (232214) .. yes i applied for NSW. with state sponsorship now i have 60 points. visa sub class 190. do not worry now nsw is doing really fast for state sponsorship. not more than 3 weeks they will take for state sponsor ship and visa application . cool down and chill. 




Jovirush said:


> Great to hear about your situation. Just need a bit information if you can. Which occupation did you apply? Did you apply for NSW sponsorship. You applied on 65 points? I have applied for NSW (capital city) only on 25 June 2015 with 70 points. My visa is expiring on 3 August. Do you see my chances of getting an invite?
> Please reply.


----------



## Ranga2008 (Jun 10, 2015)

bhupinder sekhon said:


> well i submitted my EOI on 06-06-2015 received invitation on 11-06-2015. applied for state sponsorshior on 22-06-2015 invitation received 0n 24-06-2015 to fill the visa application. now compiling all the documents and filling up the form 80 .


Congrats mate, that was very quick. I applied today, hopefully not much would be changed on 1st of July.


----------



## bhupinder sekhon (Jun 18, 2015)

*hi ranga*

changes will be for only the ones who will apply after 1st july.. we will be counted in the year of 2014-15. and same rules will be followed for us.


Ranga2008 said:


> Congrats mate, that was very quick. I applied today, hopefully not much would be changed on 1st of July.


----------



## boo2013 (Sep 8, 2014)

HI everyone, May I ask one question ? 

Is the occupation ceiling in skill select are the number of invitation they will issue for both 189 and 190 visa ? SkillSelect ?

How do I know the number of invitation that the NSW states can still sponsor for applicants in a particular occupation ? As I cant see ICT Business and System Analysts; Software and Applications Programmers; Accountants are no longer have any available spot this year . 

Thank a lot if u can help


----------



## Ranga2008 (Jun 10, 2015)

bhupinder sekhon said:


> changes will be for only the ones who will apply after 1st july.. we will be counted in the year of 2014-15. and same rules will be followed for us.


Mine is yet to be approved by NSW. I hope nothing wold be affected, if something changes on 1st of July. However, I read somewhere that still the DIAC changes applies, until I get the invitation from DIAC. Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Kdp2015 (Jun 15, 2015)

Ranga2008 said:


> Hi, has anyone recived an invitation for 190 visa this week?. I recived yesterday and wasn't expecting it at all.


Hello Range

Congratulations! !!

If you do not mind can you please share your points and IELTS score. Also your occupation code.

Thank you


----------



## Ranga2008 (Jun 10, 2015)

Kdp2015 said:


> Hello Range
> 
> Congratulations! !!
> 
> ...


thanks.
233913 Biomedical Engineer, IELTS, L:8.5, R: 8.5, W: 7 , S: 7.5, Points 65


----------



## Kdp2015 (Jun 15, 2015)

Ranga2008 said:


> thanks.
> 233913 Biomedical Engineer, IELTS, L:8.5, R: 8.5, W: 7 , S: 7.5, Points 65


Great


----------



## shabsoo1 (Jun 28, 2015)

ranja machan ? where did u apply in srilanka ?? Best migration lawyer whats the cost ?? reliable ??


----------



## Ranga2008 (Jun 10, 2015)

shabsoo1 said:


> ranja machan ? where did u apply in srilanka ?? Best migration lawyer whats the cost ?? reliable ??


I applied on my own. No idea about good lawyers mate..


----------



## Hellowkiran (Jun 29, 2015)

Ranga2008 said:


> Hi, has anyone recived an invitation for 190 visa this week?. I recived yesterday and wasn't expecting it at all.


Even i got today....


----------



## Ranga2008 (Jun 10, 2015)

Hellowkiran said:


> Even i got today....


Great, Congrats. I applied Saturday and my invitation approved today, also received an invitation through DIAC, Very impressive...


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...nvitation-1st-july-2015-a-58.html#post7894914

For those who are still waiting for NSW invitations.


----------



## nomy4u (Aug 20, 2015)

*Invitation Visa 190*

Hello Guys

I have applied for State Sponsorship of NSW for Visa 190, wanted to know few things.

1- Is Occupation Ceiling apply on State Sponsor visa? As they already issued 610 invitations
2- How long it will take to receive invitation
3- My Status in EOI is submitted, it will be change or remain same always?

Occupation: Internal Auditor
Age : 29
IELTS :R6.5,W6.5,L6,S6. Overall 6.5 Bands
Experience:5 Years
EOI Submitted : 24 July 2015
Points: 55+5


----------



## eng_theanat (Aug 24, 2015)

HI GUYS,

I am a Biomedical Engineer, I applied for 190 visa 

With: 60 point ( 55 + 5 point of state)
ielts: (W:6, L:6, R: 7.5, s:6)
Experience : 10 points
Age: 30 points
Bachelor degree : 15 points
SS: 5 points

EOI : 13/Aug/2015
Do you have any idea when is the expected time of invitation?and
Do I have a chance to get the invitation?

Thanks


----------



## nomy4u (Aug 20, 2015)

eng_theanat said:


> HI GUYS,
> 
> I am a Biomedical Engineer, I applied for 190 visa
> 
> ...


You will get invitation with in 10 to 15 days, as applicants are very few in your category.


----------



## Omerfs (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi Expats

My Skill select was anzsco 233914 Engineering Technologist, I applied for 190 visa 

With: 60 point ( 55 + 5 point of state)
ielts: (W:6.5, L:7, R: 7.5, s:6)
Experience : 15 points
Age: 25 points
Bachelor degree : 15 points
SS: 5 points

EOI : 17/Aug/2015
Do you have any idea when is the expected time of invitation?

Did NSW issued any invitation for applicants who applied after 1st july. and how long it is taking. 

Thanks


----------



## Jay2551 (Aug 25, 2015)

Me too applyed for 190 55+5 keep updating


----------



## nomy4u (Aug 20, 2015)

Jay2551 said:


> Me too applyed for 190 55+5 keep updating


when u have applied for SS?


----------



## eng_theanat (Aug 24, 2015)

anyone received invitation ?
i am still waiting


----------



## Jay2551 (Aug 25, 2015)

nomy4u said:


> Jay2551 said:
> 
> 
> > Me too applyed for 190 55+5 keep updating
> ...


On 21 August


----------



## gagsy001 (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi I am gagan-Electrical engineer-233311
waiting for invite for 190 visa from NSW applied EOI on 10/08/2015
Skill opted 233311 got +tve assesment from EA 
experience 9years-15 points
age 33 -25 points
Education electrical engineer(BTECH)-15 POINTS
State sponsorship 5 points 
total- 55+5=60
IELTS score- L-7.5, R-6.5, W-6, S-7

How much more should I wait?....


----------



## chiruinfo5262 (Sep 2, 2015)

*190 eoi*

Hi Friends,

Anyone can advise me on my query?
I submitted EOI 190 on FEB 13th , 2015 with 60points including NSW state sponsorship 5 points.

(Civil Engineering Draftsperson - 312211)

Havent received any invitation yet.

Could any one please advice when I can expect NSW invitation.


Regards,

Chiru


----------



## suave65 (Jun 24, 2015)

Hi to all,

How to apply for NSW SS? I selected NSW as my preferred state in my EOI. Do I also have to apply directly to NSW for State nomination ?

Please help..Thanks in advance..


----------



## sferns (Jan 27, 2015)

suave65 said:


> Hi to all,
> 
> How to apply for NSW SS? I selected NSW as my preferred state in my EOI. Do I also have to apply directly to NSW for State nomination ?
> 
> Please help..Thanks in advance..


If you have selected NSW in your EOI then that's it. Once the EOI is submitted, NSW will contact via email you in case you get invited .


----------



## suave65 (Jun 24, 2015)

sferns said:


> If you have selected NSW in your EOI then that's it. Once the EOI is submitted, NSW will contact via email you in case you get invited .



Many Thanks sferns! and congratulations for your SS approval.


----------



## mattt (Oct 7, 2015)

Hi
I submitted EOI for 190 visa (55+5 pts) as structural engineer (233214). How long may it take to get an invitation?
I've got 30 pts for age, 15 for masters in engineering , 10 for english.


----------



## Muneeb1 (Oct 13, 2015)

Hello all,
Need some guidance please. I submitted an EOI for NSW SS on 14-06-15 for Engineering Technologist category with 60 points. But I haven't heard back from them yet. Any gossips on when should I expect any hear-back?
Also, I believe I do not need to re-submit the EOI to be considered for the 2015-16 lot? Please guide.

Thanks


----------



## Muneeb1 (Oct 13, 2015)

Omerfs said:


> Hi Expats
> 
> My Skill select was anzsco 233914 Engineering Technologist, I applied for 190 visa
> 
> ...


Hello Omerfs,
I too applied for Engineering Technologist category on June 14th. But haven't heard anything back yet. But you should hear something soon hopefully as you've got good experience points. Pls update once got it. Thanks


----------



## prakash1243 (Oct 19, 2015)

*EOI applied for NSW*



bhupinder sekhon said:


> changes will be for only the ones who will apply after 1st july.. we will be counted in the year of 2014-15. and same rules will be followed for us.


Hi All - I'd need 5 points from NSW to apply for state sponsorship Visa 190, here are my details:

Age - 30 points
IELTS - 10 points (7 band across all sections)
Qualification - 15 points
Experience - 4.5 years (Zero points)

I have applied for Software Enginner occupation 20days before with 55 points , would you please let me know, how long it would take to receive invitation From NSW.


----------



## van00 (Dec 3, 2015)

Have you received invitation?


chiruinfo5262 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Anyone can advise me on my query?
> I submitted EOI 190 on FEB 13th , 2015 with 60points including NSW state sponsorship 5 points.
> ...


----------



## Bhavin$ (Oct 7, 2015)

Hello Friends,

I have submitted EOI for NSW state nomination under accountant category on 30th Dec 2015.

What is the expected time to get the invitation?

Has anyone got the invite in the year 2015-16 under accountant category & at what score?

Thanks


----------



## Mohshina (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi Friends,

I am an electronic engineer submitted EOI with NSW for 190 visa. I just want to if anyone in the same stream have received invitation. Please let me know if there s any chance for me to get invited 

Dibp points 55+5
Ielts 10 points
Education 15 points
Age 30 points 
EOI submission 21/10/2014

Thanks,
Moshi


----------



## suave65 (Jun 24, 2015)

Mohshina said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am an electronic engineer submitted EOI with NSW for 190 visa. I just want to if anyone in the same stream have received invitation. Please let me know if there s any chance for me to get invited
> 
> ...



Moshi, I heard a case (Electrical/Electronics Engg) where one was waiting since February 2015 for sponshorship by NSW but still havn't got. NSW is going very slow up till now But keep your hopes high. They have still many slots left to fulfill the quota of 2015-16. 
For up to date info, please follow this thread.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...onsorship-invitation-1st-july-2015-a-466.html

Also, please submit your case to:
myimmitracker.com
to know the trend of the invites and compare yourself.


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

iam also an electroincs engineer and i submitted in november with proficient english ..no invite yet


----------



## sfaridi (Apr 27, 2015)

maglev said:


> iam also an electroincs engineer and i submitted in november with proficient english ..no invite yet


I am also in the same boat. No invites yet. Hope its come through for all engineering occuoation. NSW didnt invite any engineering since long time.


----------



## kholoudmanlucu (Jan 11, 2016)

I am also Electronics Engineer and submitted my EOI since march 2015, still waiting for invite....


----------



## Mohshina (Oct 29, 2013)

I am much worried as I am the only person with DOE in 2014; 21/10/2014 EOI submission date. I can see few people got invited have their DOE in 2015.


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

Mohshina said:


> I am much worried as I am the only person with DOE in 2014; 21/10/2014 EOI submission date. I can see few people got invited have their DOE in 2015.


since u have proficient english...i cannot see a reason why u havenot been invited.... if u didnot get invitation since oct2014 that means no one of us will get it .... so sad for all electronics engineers


----------



## suave65 (Jun 24, 2015)

maglev said:


> since u have proficient english...i cannot see a reason why u havenot been invited.... if u didnot get invitation since oct2014 that means no one of us will get it .... so sad for all electronics engineers


I heard of a case of Electronics Engineer getting invite from NSW a few days back. He had overall points of 70. But he had already got 189. 
So, NSW is inviting engineers but with high points.


----------



## sfaridi (Apr 27, 2015)

suave65 said:


> I heard of a case of Electronics Engineer getting invite from NSW a few days back. He had overall points of 70. But he had already got 189.
> So, NSW is inviting engineers but with high points.


Its JDESai who got an invitation. But others are in the queue who have 55pts. I wish all will be inivited soon. Finger crossed.


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

do i need to submit any settlement statement for NSW nomination? Thanks


----------



## Aloyssia (Jan 10, 2016)

I know this is an inappropriate thread to put my confusion but since i need a prompt reply and this thread looks active so here goes my confusion:

For skills assessment , what does employment reference mean ? Can I send my experience letter which will be signed by the hr of the company and get it certified by someone else?

Also what if the document size exceeds for one episode? I have a lot of documents for my achelors qualification and I think they will exceed the maximum limit set by ACS for one episode. In that case what should I do ?


----------



## satifali (Nov 8, 2015)

Hi Folks, i too have applied for 263111 Computer Network & Systems Engineer for 190 (NSW) with 55+5 points back in March 2015. I am yet to see any correspondence or invites. Any idea how long can it take? Any one else too applied for same category. My IELTS overall is 8 with minimum 7 in each. I am getting frustrated too as i fulfill all requirements. My ACS experience is also 13 plus years. My age is 41 hence the reason going for SS.
Any ideas or suggestions will be really helpful.


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

satifali said:


> Hi Folks, i too have applied for 263111 Computer Network & Systems Engineer for 190 (NSW) with 55+5 points back in March 2015. I am yet to see any correspondence or invites. Any idea how long can it take? Any one else too applied for same category. My IELTS overall is 8 with minimum 7 in each. I am getting frustrated too as i fulfill all requirements. My ACS experience is also 13 plus years. My age is 41 hence the reason going for SS.
> Any ideas or suggestions will be really helpful.


I completely understand your frustration, mate. Me and many others are exactly in the same position and have been waiting for very long. However, there is no way to estimate if and when any of us will be invited. State sponsorship, NSW SS in paticular, seems to be very unpredictable. We can guess that in the next 5 months roughly 3000 invites will be poured out by NSW, but even if they are in fact going to do it, we can only hope that we'll be among the receipients. :juggle:


----------



## bunkr (Jan 18, 2016)

satifali said:


> Hi Folks, i too have applied for 263111 Computer Network & Systems Engineer for 190 (NSW) with 55+5 points back in March 2015. I am yet to see any correspondence or invites. Any idea how long can it take? Any one else too applied for same category. My IELTS overall is 8 with minimum 7 in each. I am getting frustrated too as i fulfill all requirements. My ACS experience is also 13 plus years. My age is 41 hence the reason going for SS.
> Any ideas or suggestions will be really helpful.


I do not want to discourage you. Sometime, you have to wait. I had to wait 1.5 years :clock: before I got nominated this January. So the process can be frustrating.


----------



## satifali (Nov 8, 2015)

bunkr said:


> I do not want to discourage you. Sometime, you have to wait. I had to wait 1.5 years :clock: before I got nominated this January. So the process can be frustrating.


Thanks for the encouragement. I do not mind to wait as long as i am confident i will get an invite. Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## guruchauhan (Aug 25, 2015)

Hi buknr,

What is your point breakup and occupation code.


----------



## skharoon (Dec 3, 2015)

satifali said:


> Hi Folks, i too have applied for 263111 Computer Network & Systems Engineer for 190 (NSW) with 55+5 points back in March 2015. I am yet to see any correspondence or invites. Any idea how long can it take? Any one else too applied for same category. My IELTS overall is 8 with minimum 7 in each. I am getting frustrated too as i fulfill all requirements. My ACS experience is also 13 plus years. My age is 41 hence the reason going for SS.
> Any ideas or suggestions will be really helpful.


Hi,

I can understand your frustration as I am alo in the same board. Applied for AZNSCO 263111 (55+5) for NSW state nomination on 13th Nov 2015.

My Points calculations are:

Age - 15
Equation - 15
Experience - 15
PTE-A - 10
NSW SS - 5

Hope and pray that all gets NSW state Nomination soon.


----------



## guruchauhan (Aug 25, 2015)

Kindly share your occupation code and point breakup. As i am waiting since july 2015


----------



## swilliam (Feb 6, 2016)

Hi..everyone .....I had already submitted my EOI to NSW January 2015 so i t has been waiting for almost over one year. my points are (55+5)..234111 (electronics engineer)..Ielts 6.5, work exp +education.So far i haven't got any invitation yet.I m so disappointed this waiting games over a year. It seems to me that it looks like NSW won't consider (55 +5) candidates and is getting high -scores candidates to fulfil the quota.My concern is that they continue awarding to high score candidates without considering 55+5 pointers in 2016 .please share your idea and experience..Thanks


----------



## Attentionseeker (Jan 15, 2016)

Where are you getting this 3000 invites figure from? They have so far nominated 800 something people. Not sure how many invites they will send for the rest of year.


----------



## sfaridi (Apr 27, 2015)

swilliam said:


> Hi..everyone .....I had already submitted my EOI to NSW January 2015 so i t has been waiting for almost over one year. my points are (55+5)..234111 (electronics engineer)..Ielts 6.5, work exp +education.So far i haven't got any invitation yet.I m so disappointed this waiting games over a year. It seems to me that it looks like NSW won't consider (55 +5) candidates and is getting high -scores candidates to fulfil the quota.My concern is that they continue awarding to high score candidates without considering 55+5 pointers in 2016 .please share your idea and experience..Thanks


I am also in the same boat. Same occupation..Every thing is same including ILETS but overall proficient. Submit EOI in dec 16 with 55pts. I hope we all get succeed.


----------



## skharoon (Dec 3, 2015)

sfaridi said:


> I am also in the same boat. Same occupation..Every thing is same including ILETS but overall proficient. Submit EOI in dec 16 with 55pts. I hope we all get succeed.


New points Test Draft from November 2015

The Federal Government are currently undertaking a review of the Australian migration system. A Draft report was published in November 2015 and provided the following comments in relation to the Skilled (points Test) categories.

They are important in that they give some guidance into how DIBP will structure their new points test which is expected later in 2016 …

Comments from the Report

———————————–

There is a case for adjusting the selection of skilled immigrants

Across the skill stream as a whole, immigrants’ skill levels are broadly similar to those of the Australian born population. However, within the skill stream there is significant variation. The relatively poor labour market outcomes of onshore independent skilled immigrants suggest that there is scope to improve the labour market outcomes of the skilled immigration stream overall by adjusting the eligibility criteria for this visa subclass.

One option would be to radically change the approach to selection of all skilled immigrants, such as by imposing a points test on all applicants, similar to the Canadian system. However, this would not address the most problematic subclass the onshore independent subclass which is already subject to a points test. It would add extra administration to employer

nominated skilled immigration (which performs well).

On balance it is unlikely that imposing extra bureaucracy to the entire skilled immigration program to address deficiencies in one visa subclass would improve skilled immigrants’ labour market outcomes significantly. An alternative would be to make targeted adjustments to the eligibility criteria, including:

• increasing the points granted for superior English language skills (currently superior English attracts 20 points)

• granting more points to graduates who have studied in fields which are under supplied (or penalising graduates in over-supplied fields)

• granting more points to applicants who have achieved better academic results (currently points are granted based on the award of a degree from a recognised institution; academic success is not taken into account) for example those with a distinction or high distinction average, honours and higher degrees

• reducing the occupational ceilings for over-supplied fields

• capping the onshore independent visa subclass (which would implicitly increase the points test pass mark for the subclass each year).

Of these options, the Commission favours the first three. Increasing the points granted to applicants who have desirable human capital characteristics (English language skills and

high marks in fields that are not over supplied) would be consistent with the objective of identifying immigrants who are likely to meet Australia’s longer term labour market needs.

Reducing the occupational ceilings for over supplied fields would be a less targeted* approach, particularly if applications are processed in the order they are lodged.


----------



## gurpreetaus (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi All,
I applied for NSW SS on 30-Jan-2016 and yesterday I got invite from NSW. I had also applied for 189 visa as I have total 60 points in second week of Jan, but didn't get invitation yet. 
can anyone please tell if I accept NSW invitation, then will they cancel my 189 invitation as my chances are good for getting invitation in next invitation round. 
Please suggest me on this?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dwarakesh (Apr 5, 2016)

swilliam said:


> Hi..everyone .....I had already submitted my EOI to NSW January 2015 so i t has been waiting for almost over one year. my points are (55+5)..234111 (electronics engineer)..Ielts 6.5, work exp +education.So far i haven't got any invitation yet.I m so disappointed this waiting games over a year. It seems to me that it looks like NSW won't consider (55 +5) candidates and is getting high -scores candidates to fulfil the quota.My concern is that they continue awarding to high score candidates without considering 55+5 pointers in 2016 .please share your idea and experience..Thanks


William did you get the invite for NSW?


----------



## nickchamp (Nov 18, 2014)

Hi Guys 
I have received the invitation as on 15 apr 2016, and submitted the application form for NSW on the same day 
Please suggest the probability of receiving the VISA and how much time appx it takes to process.

Details are as follows 

Regards 
Nikhil Chawla ; EOI Submitted : 11/11/2015, Invitation received : 15 /04/2016, Points : 60 +5(SS),


----------



## sfaridi (Apr 27, 2015)

Dwarakesh said:


> William did you get the invite for NSW?


I am also in the same boat with same occupation. I was waiting since dec 15 no response from NSW yet. Tried PTE to improve my lang score but unable to reach the targeted score. Any chances for the removal of occupation in the SOL 2016/17


----------



## nickchamp (Nov 18, 2014)

*Invitation received : Please suggest*

Hi Guys
For the following , Please suggest 

I have received the invitation as on 15 apr 2016, and submitted the application form for NSW on the same day
The concern is i have provided the 5 points to my Experience, According to EOI Filed in october i have 35 months of experience. and falling short by 1 month. My Total EXP is 8 years in ICT relevant role. 
As for SS nomination process the ACS report is not the only consideration for the experience 
check. What is required to be done in this situation as i have already submitted the Online application. Please suggest experts need an experienced advice.


Regards
Nikhil Chawla ; EOI Submitted : 11/11/2015, Invitation received : 15 /04/2016, Points : 60 +5(SS),


----------



## talofa11 (Apr 22, 2016)

Hi all

I've just submitted 2 EOIs on 22/4/16 for Visa 189 & 190. ( 60 points and 65 points respectively). What are the chances of being invited for visa 190 ( I've selected NSW for visa 190).


Hopefully waiting for an invitation..


----------



## jtsl9 (Mar 28, 2016)

nickchamp said:


> Hi Guys
> I have received the invitation as on 15 apr 2016, and submitted the application form for NSW on the same day
> Please suggest the probability of receiving the VISA and how much time appx it takes to process.
> 
> ...


Based on NSW websites, it would take up to 12 weeks for them to come back to you. However, my agent mentioned that the longest they waited for a response is a month. I got a response from NSW in 4 to 5 working days
All the best


----------



## talofa11 (Apr 22, 2016)

Im eagerly waiting for an invitation - none todate


EOI submitted 23/4/15:

Points breakdown:

Age : 25
IELTS : 10
Education : 10
Skilled Occupation: 15
State Nomination (NSW) :: 5

Total score : 65 points

Skilled occupation : 221112

How soon can i receive an invitation for visa 190?


----------



## Makybe Diva (Jul 20, 2015)

talofa11 said:


> Im eagerly waiting for an invitation - none todate
> 
> 
> EOI submitted 23/4/15:
> ...


What qualification do you have that only gets you 10 points as an accountant?


----------



## talofa11 (Apr 22, 2016)

sorry i changed it around/;i.e my highest level of education is Masters -15 points, and years of experience in the skilled occupation had 10 points

How soon can i receive an invite ? 

EOI submitted 23/4/15:

Points breakdown:

Age : 25
IELTS : 10
Education : 15
Skilled Occupation: 10
State Nomination (NSW) :: 5

Total score : 65 points

Skilled occupation : 221112


----------



## Makybe Diva (Jul 20, 2015)

talofa11 said:


> sorry i changed it around/;i.e my highest level of education is Masters -15 points, and years of experience in the skilled occupation had 10 points
> 
> How soon can i receive an invite ?
> 
> ...


There are alot of 65+5 waiting for an invite so you might miss out - nobody can say for certain though....


----------



## pelanchelian (May 13, 2016)

Hi All,

New to this forum.

I have applied for 190 - NSW state sponsorship (75 points). EOI submitted on 28/04/2016.

Yet to receive NSW sponsorship invitation. Read somewhere, that NSW has suspended invitations for System administrator. Any info on this would be helpful.

System Administrator- ANZSCO-262113 
Age: 30 Pts | PTE - 10 pts | Education: 15 pts | Work Exp: 10pts | Aus Work Exp: 5 pts
Total: 70
EOI 190 NSW (75) - 28/04/2016
Invitation 190 (NSW) -
Applied to State - 
NSW Approval -
PCC - 
Lodge - 
Meds - 
Docs Upload - 
Visa Grant -


----------



## usmann.alii (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi 

Is there anyone with Telecom Engineer 263311 profession and got invited by NSW in 190 category ?

Thanks


----------



## ansoedwards (Apr 19, 2016)

Hi, mine took 4 days for approval after which I automatically received a system-generated invitation to apply to DIBP. Once you have an active visa application, your EOI will automatically be de-activated in SkillSelect.


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

ansoedwards said:


> Hi, mine took 4 days for approval after which I automatically received a system-generated invitation to apply to DIBP. Once you have an active visa application, your EOI will automatically be de-activated in SkillSelect.




When did you receive the NSW invite? When did you receive your approval?


------------------------------------------------
NSW 190 Stream 2 | 263212
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI NSW: 09-05-16

Points-
Age: 25
Education: 15
Work Experience: 10
English: 20
NSW SS: 5
Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ansoedwards (Apr 19, 2016)

I received my invite on 22 Jan, sent everything in on the Saturday the 23rd and got an approval by the 27th.


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

ansoedwards said:


> I received my invite on 22 Jan, sent everything in on the Saturday the 23rd and got an approval by the 27th.




This is awesome. I am waiting for mine since start of May. Hoping to get it soon. 


------------------------------------------------
NSW 190 Stream 2 | 263212
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI NSW: 09-05-16

Points-
Age: 25
Education: 15
Work Experience: 10
English: 20
NSW SS: 5
Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ansoedwards (Apr 19, 2016)

Best of luck - the hardest part is getting invited, and you got yours. Try this for some peace of mind and getting some estimates www.myimmitracker.com


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

ansoedwards said:


> Best of luck - the hardest part is getting invited, and you got yours. Try this for some peace of mind and getting some estimates www.myimmitracker.com




Thanks. I am still waiting for the NSW invite. Thanks for your wishes. 


------------------------------------------------
NSW 190 Stream 2 | 263212
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI NSW: 09-05-16

Points-
Age: 25
Education: 15
Work Experience: 10
English: 20
NSW SS: 5
Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aka_1178 (Jan 20, 2016)

any invitation today?

2613** with 55+5 (proficient English) waiting since Dec'15.


----------



## razjoee (Jun 6, 2016)

Lodged my Eoi on the 4th June 2016 for 221111 and selected 189 and 190. The ceiling for my occupation for FY 2015-16 has been reached. I'm hoping for a 190 with nsw if it is to speed up the process. Anyone with any info on whether nsw is taking Accountant General currently?


----------



## razjoee (Jun 6, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

aka_1178 said:


> any invitation today?
> 
> 2613** with 55+5 (proficient English) waiting since Dec'15.


Nothing for the day. NSW hasnt had a proper round yet as so far they had sent out 38 190 SS invites. So lets hope that they send those invites soon and meanwhile see to increase those points because they are many 60+5 pointers in Q.


----------



## visakh (Sep 5, 2016)

*Awaiting Invitation NSW*

233512 : Mechanical Engineer
Skill assessment : Successful
PTE : L 70, R 64, S 75, W 74
EOI Submitted for NSW (Visa- 190 class) : 55+5(State Nomination) on Oct 2015.
NSW Invitation : Awaiting Since Oct 2015 !!!!

Does anyone know how long i have to wait for the invitation?
Canberra (ACT) has demand for 233512 candidates in the newly announced occupation list, do i need to apply for that? Whats the normal processing time for Canberaa?
Please guide.


Visakh V


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

visakh said:


> 233512 : Mechanical Engineer
> Skill assessment : Successful
> PTE : L 70, R 64, S 75, W 74
> EOI Submitted for NSW (Visa- 190 class) : 55+5(State Nomination) on Oct 2015.
> ...


I know how it feels to wait for long time as I'm also waiting since Oct 2015. Canberra in not sure but why don't you check with Victoria and SA. You have enough experience to apply


----------



## visakh (Sep 5, 2016)

Thanks Aussiedream !!!, Anyways i am gonna appear for an IELTS exam this month. Hope i will clear this time. Last time the over all band score was 6.5. Please share if you have any guidance/ materials/special things, to be taken care to increase my band score to 7 from 6.5. So that i can apply for 180 class.


Thanks in advance
Visakh V


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

visakh said:


> Thanks Aussiedream !!!, Anyways i am gonna appear for an IELTS exam this month. Hope i will clear this time. Last time the over all band score was 6.5. Please share if you have any guidance/ materials/special things, to be taken care to increase my band score to 7 from 6.5. So that i can apply for 180 class.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Visakh V


Welcome Visakh. Wish I could help u out but I have pte so I have pte material.


----------



## visakh (Sep 5, 2016)

Aussiedream,
Thanks, kind of you !!!
I had applied PTE earlier, I was not fortunate all module I got above 70 expect one which was 64 ensive:

Thanks,
Visakh V


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

aka_1178 said:


> any invitation today?
> 
> 2613** with 55+5 (proficient English) waiting since Dec'15.


Nothing foe the day.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

razjoee said:


> Lodged my Eoi on the 4th June 2016 for 221111 and selected 189 and 190. The ceiling for my occupation for FY 2015-16 has been reached. I'm hoping for a 190 with nsw if it is to speed up the process. Anyone with any info on whether nsw is taking Accountant General currently?


You have 65+5 for nsw right?


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

visakh said:


> Aussiedream,
> Thanks, kind of you !!!
> I had applied PTE earlier, I was not fortunate all module I got above 70 expect one which was 64 ensive:
> 
> ...


Haha. Tell me abt it. See my scores both the times it was reading section below 79


----------



## visakh (Sep 5, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Haha. Tell me abt it. See my scores both the times it was reading section below 79


My score was L70, R64, S75, W74.
Bro, i wrote IELTS again and waiting for the results. I thought i can prepare for PTE mean time to get high scores which is usually esier than IELTS. So could you please mail me your PTE materials.

<*SNIP*> *Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*

Thanks 
Visakh V


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

visakh said:


> My score was L70, R64, S75, W74.
> Bro, i wrote IELTS again and waiting for the results. I thought i can prepare for PTE mean time to get high scores which is usually esier than IELTS. So could you please mail me your PTE materials.
> 
> <*SNIP*> *Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*
> ...


Will share the material. Kindly drop me a private msg with ur email address.


----------



## Rainbows (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi friends,

Can you please check and confirm if I have done the right thing choosing nsw on stream 2 for 190 visa? Here are my timelines:
------------------------------------------------
NSW 190 Stream 2 | 212415
VETASSESS: +VE
EOI NSW: Nov 4th, 2016

Points-
Age: 25
Education: 15
Work Experience: 15
English: 10
SS: 5
Total: 70

Thanks and your guidance will be very helpful for me.


----------



## sk1982 (Jun 7, 2015)

Hi All,

I have following points claimed for the EOI I had filled on 30 October 2016. Can anyone suggest me what is the chances of getting invitation. I heard that NSW 190 are quicker to invite and process the Visa too. 

Other issue is regarding 189 visa, as I am adding 5 more points in April 2016 from my current work experience, it would be rational for me to wait till April and go for 189?
if in case i got invitation from 190 before shall i grab that opportunity instead. Please suggest me. All you valuable suggestion would be appreciable.


Skilled Individual | Internal Auditor - 221214
VETASSESS Positive: 25 February 2016
PTE Academic : L: 90, R: 90, W: 90, S: 90
EOI Submitted : Oct 30, 2016 (65 Points for 189 (will be 70 in April 2016 due to work experience) & 70 Points for 190 [NSW])
EOI Invitation : XXXXX


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Ranga2008 said:


> Just wondering how long nsw took for processing your application?


What are your points Ranga? Share your timelines and points


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Ranga2008 said:


> Hi, has anyone recived an invitation for 190 visa this week?. I recived yesterday and wasn't expecting it at all.


Congrats mate.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

ishugarg said:


> Finally, today i have received approval email plus VISA 190 invite too.
> I have applied and deposited fee of nearly 5000+$ for immigration..



Congrats mate. All the best.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Rainbows said:


> Guys I got a mail from Pearson that the requested score report will be sent to DIBP in 2 days approximately......sounds weird I know but I have NEVER requested Pearson for my score report to be given to DIBP. .....Any of you faced this NSW seniors??? Is something wrong???
> 
> Timeline:
> 212415 - Technical Writer (190 visa)
> ...


There is nothing to worry about. You might have checked the box which allows PTE team to share the marks card with DIBP. Relax now


----------



## kkchitnis (Nov 19, 2016)

hello everyone, i am new here.
i have applied for my EOI on the 31st May-2016.
i have 55 + 5 (state sponsored ) points.
any idea how long will it yake for my EOI to get accepted and i will get an invitation to apply for PR.
I would be grateful if anyone can help me on this.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

kkchitnis said:


> hello everyone, i am new here.
> i have applied for my EOI on the 31st May-2016.
> i have 55 + 5 (state sponsored ) points.
> any idea how long will it yake for my EOI to get accepted and i will get an invitation to apply for PR.
> I would be grateful if anyone can help me on this.


hi kkchitnis,

1. Could you please share your points breakdown?
2. What is the sol category that you have applied?

please advise.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## kkchitnis (Nov 19, 2016)

hello shrikanth , thanks for replying ! appreciate it. 
Age : 30 points
IELLTS : 10 points
Education : 15 points
NSW State sponsporship points : 5 points
(30+10+15+5 = 60 )
IELTS ( L-8/ R-7/ W-7/ S-8 )
assessment in : Electronics Engineer.
Skilled Nominated Subclass 190


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

kkchitnis said:


> hello shrikanth , thanks for replying ! appreciate it.
> Age : 30 points
> IELLTS : 10 points
> Education : 15 points
> ...


1. did you get a chance to track the trends of people receiving invites in your category Electronics Engineer in immitracker ( https://myimmitracker.com)

2. if possible , please create an account and create a case in immitracker with your details. it would be helpful for you and others for tracking 

3. i also notice that the occupational ceiling is half way through for your occupation from here : 
http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil#

so i would also suggest you to look for options to increase your points score if possible. 

one option : i see you have 10 pts for IELTS. you can give a try for PTE to score 79 in all sections which would give you 20 points for english

please advise.


----------



## kkchitnis (Nov 19, 2016)

hello shri, i will check out the link given by you. also i will try to give PTE and get a score of 79 in all modules. I guess thats the best option for me . Any wau of contacting you? if u dont mind..


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

kkchitnis said:


> hello shri, i will check out the link given by you. also i will try to give PTE and get a score of 79 in all modules. I guess thats the best option for me . Any wau of contacting you? if u dont mind..


hey buddy,

sure. please do drop me a private message when you get a chance


----------



## kkchitnis (Nov 19, 2016)

bro, i dont know how this site works..... too confusing !! i have sent u a friend request here....can u send me a PM...i will ping u with my number, as i cannot see any option for sending you a msg


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

kkchitnis said:


> bro, i dont know how this site works..... too confusing !! i have sent u a friend request here....can u send me a PM...i will ping u with my number, as i cannot see any option for sending you a msg


Cool buddy , will drop you a private msg 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## kkchitnis (Nov 19, 2016)

cool !!


----------



## jcreative86 (Jun 21, 2016)

Hi All,

I have following points claimed for the EOI I had filled on 10th October 2016. Can anyone suggest me what is the chances of getting invitation. I heard that NSW 190 are quicker to invite and process the Visa too. 

Other issue is regarding 189 visa, as I am adding 5 more points in July 2017 from my current work experience, it would be rational for me to wait till April and go for 189?
if in case i got invitation from 190 before shall i grab that opportunity instead. Please suggest me. All you valuable suggestion would be appreciable.

*My profile - *

PTE overall - 0 (50 each)
EXPERIENCE - 10 (7 years)
Education: 15 
Age: 30
CODE - 261111
ACS assessment- 14th July 2016
EOI Submitted : 10th October 2016 (55+5)


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

jcreative86 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have following points claimed for the EOI I had filled on 10th October 2016. Can anyone suggest me what is the chances of getting invitation. I heard that NSW 190 are quicker to invite and process the Visa too.
> 
> ...


Hi jcreative,

Did you get a chance to track the trends of people receiving invites in your category business analyst 261111 in immitracker? please advise.

https://myimmitracker.com

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcreative86 (Jun 21, 2016)

Hi Srikanth,

Thanks for your quick reply and yes i have check the same on immitracker. It shows that NSW is not issuing invities right now.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

jcreative86 said:


> Hi Srikanth,
> 
> Thanks for your quick reply and yes i have check the same on immitracker. It shows that NSW is not issuing invities right now.


Hmm. Also i see you dont have points for english. Are you working to increase points score in english ? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcreative86 (Jun 21, 2016)

Yes I am re-preparing for PTE-A, so that i can increase my score


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

jcreative86 said:


> Yes I am re-preparing for PTE-A, so that i can increase my score


Cool  once you crack pte and grab those 10 points i see you have a good chance for an invite because your experience is a big plus for you 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sk1982 (Jun 7, 2015)

jcreative86 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have following points claimed for the EOI I had filled on 10th October 2016. Can anyone suggest me what is the chances of getting invitation. I heard that NSW 190 are quicker to invite and process the Visa too.
> 
> ...


Honestly speaking your chance is nominal to get invited from NSW because you have 0 point in English.


----------



## kkchitnis (Nov 19, 2016)

hello jcreative, 

as sri pointed out.... for australian PR...you have to have 7 band in every module. or 65 and above in every module in PTE. Without the english exam, you can apply for PR. But you can check with your agent if you can start your assessment. So, by the time your assessment comes positive and you get the required english score, you can apply for EOI ASAP !


----------



## kkchitnis (Nov 19, 2016)

i made some typo errors...
1) without the English exam, you CANNOT apply for PR.
2) you have to get 7 MINIMUM, or 65 MINIMUM


----------



## jcreative86 (Jun 21, 2016)

Hi Mate,

I have already done my assessment in July and it comes positive.

Now i have to prepare hard for PTE and get 65 score in each module.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

jcreative86 said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> I have already done my assessment in July and it comes positive.
> 
> Now i have to prepare hard for PTE and get 65 score in each module.


Hi jcreative,

When are you planning to take the pte exam ? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## kkchitnis (Nov 19, 2016)

thats even better !! once u get the min score, u can apply for ur EOI !! 
all d best , and i wud suggest , try both IELTS and PTE...u never know where u get good marks !... ( just a suggestion frm my side )


----------



## kkchitnis (Nov 19, 2016)

jcreative, 

i would also encourage you to take the IELTS.


----------



## ajayr1982 (Jul 24, 2016)

I would suggest you try PTE. its much easier than IELTS and everything is computer based...


----------



## kkchitnis (Nov 19, 2016)

definitely PTE is better...but i got 7 in all modules in IELTS, when i wasnt' expecting...so better to give both...provided you can afford, considering the cost of the exam!
Finally, the main motive is to get those points!


----------



## Nikhilkohli90 (Oct 18, 2016)

Hi

I'm Nikhil from India, I've submitted my EOI on *4th October 2016* under *sc-190* for *NSW*.
Could someone please let me know when can I expect EOI reply from NSW?

My Points break-through is as follow--
Trade - 263111 (Computer Network Professionals)
Age- 30 Points
English - 10 Points ( PTE : L:79;R:65,S:90,W:73)
Education - 15 Points
State/Territory Nomination - 5 points
*Total - 60 Points*

-
Nikhil


----------



## Aniaus (Dec 20, 2016)

Not sure though, even i am looking for the same info. However, by several threads here it seems they will start sending invites from Jan17.


----------



## kkchitnis (Nov 19, 2016)

@nikhil kohli, 

just a heads up, give PTE and try to score 79 plus in all ,modules which is band 8 equivalent in IELTS.
with 55+ 5 NSW SS, the chances of getting an invite is very bleak. 
u have to cross 60 without SS to be considered.....so in ur case, if u get 20 points for english , u can apply for 189 with 65 points ! and 65+5 for 190 NSW SS

hope this helps !


----------



## kkchitnis (Nov 19, 2016)

@nikhil kohli, 

just a heads up, give PTE and try to score 79 plus in all ,modules which is band 8 equivalent in IELTS.
with 55+ 5 NSW SS, the chances of getting an invite is very bleak. 
u have to cross 60 without SS to be considered.....so in ur case, if u get 20 points for english , u can apply for 189 with 65 points ! and 65+5 for 190 NSW SS

hope this helps !


----------



## ankur.suri (Dec 25, 2016)

I applied for NSW 190 Visa on 4th Feb 2017 and my points are 60 + 5= 65. I scored 7 each in IELTS. what are the chances of receiving an invitation from NSW?


----------



## mpsnarang (Feb 7, 2017)

I got an invite from NSW on Feb 09, 2017 and I have to apply before Feb 23, 2017.

I applied for NSW 190 on 7th Feb 2017 and my points are 65 + 5= 70.

Will be grateful if the seniors / experienced can advise me on certain queries that I have. If I can PM / skype anyone??

Look forward !!

-------------------------
Visa Subclass: 190
ACS - June 06, 2016 ( 3 - 5 years of exp.)
Skilled Occupation - Software Engineer
Occupation Code - 261313
Points - 65 + 5 points
PTE - Jan 28, 2017. R/S/L - 90, W - 80
EOI Submitted - Feb 07, 2017
NSW Invite - Feb 09, 2017


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mpsnarang said:


> I got an invite from NSW on Feb 09, 2017 and I have to apply before Feb 23, 2017.
> 
> I applied for NSW 190 on 7th Feb 2017 and my points are 65 + 5= 70.
> 
> ...


You have better chance to ask for question here than PM or Skype.


----------



## mpsnarang (Feb 7, 2017)

mpsnarang said:


> I got an invite from NSW on Feb 09, 2017 and I have to apply before Feb 23, 2017.
> 
> I applied for NSW 190 on 7th Feb 2017 and my points are 65 + 5= 70.
> 
> ...


I filed for ACS (RPL) on June 01 and got a positive assessment on June 06, 2016. Moreover, I changed my company in August 2016. 

Though in my EOI, I mentioned this and didn't didn't claimed any points of experience beyond this date (June 06, 2016 - ACS approval date). But when I have to upload my documents in NSW invite link, do I upload the experience letters from my current firm?

-------------------------
Visa Subclass: 190
ACS - June 06, 2016 ( 3 - 5 years of exp.)
Skilled Occupation - Software Engineer
Occupation Code - 261313
Points - 65 + 5 points
PTE - Jan 28, 2017. R/S/L - 90, W - 80
EOI Submitted - Feb 07, 2017
NSW Invite - Feb 09, 2017


----------



## Deposh (Sep 2, 2016)

mpsnarang said:


> I got an invite from NSW on Feb 09, 2017 and I have to apply before Feb 23, 2017.
> 
> I applied for NSW 190 on 7th Feb 2017 and my points are 65 + 5= 70.
> 
> ...



You can post your queries here............and I have a question for you. I also applied for NSW and got a nomination email where I had submitted 15k as nomination fees and then wait for invite....but your timeline is showing direct invite....


----------



## odunayo (Jun 1, 2016)

Pls, are invitations issued based on rankings in each occupation or top ranking in all occupAtions combined


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

*NSW hopefuls converge here!*

Quick one! Any Engineering Technologist recently received an invite? Also, we are at 70 (including state points). Our EOI was updated in the last week of March 17. Purely out of curiosity, what could be our likely waiting period? Or rather when we should expect to get an invite?

Any1 to take a wild guess!


----------



## rajputraju08 (Dec 14, 2016)

Ranga2008 said:


> Hi, has anyone recived an invitation for 190 visa this week?. I recived yesterday and wasn't expecting it at all.




Hi when did you apply for 190?


----------



## Rainbows (Aug 1, 2016)

rajputraju08 said:


> Ranga2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, has anyone recived an invitation for 190 visa this week?. I recived yesterday and wasn't expecting it at all.
> ...


Old message...


----------



## Kav02 (Apr 6, 2017)

*221111 accountant general*

Hi guys, any news for accountants with 70+5 for NSW190?? I have not seen a single invite after 23/02/2017 for this category.. Anybody with situation?
Occupation - 221111 Accountant general
PTE - 88 overall - 20
Education - 15
Australian Education - 5
State Sponsorship - 5
Age - 30
IPAA assessment +ve - 23/03/2017
EOI effect date - 07/04/2017


----------



## Sfiqbal (May 8, 2017)

Hi EveryOne

I have submitted my EOI for NSW under Stream 2 for a school principal

Age: 25
Qualification: 15
PTE(English): 20 (Superior)
Expeerience: 5 ( will get by 31st May, four years complete on 31st May)
Sate: 5
65+ 5

ANy chances of getting an invite?? and how much time??

regards

SFI


----------



## Saraswat15 (May 27, 2017)

Hi , 
Could you pls help me tracking the 190 NSW invitation date.
I filed my EOI same as you on 7-April.


----------



## Saraswat15 (May 27, 2017)

Kav02 said:


> Hi guys, any news for accountants with 70+5 for NSW190?? I have not seen a single invite after 23/02/2017 for this category.. Anybody with situation?
> Occupation - 221111 Accountant general
> PTE - 88 overall - 20
> Education - 15
> ...



Hi , 
Could you pls help me tracking the 190 NSW invitation date.
I filed my EOI same as you on 7-April.


----------

